# Any info on this stove?



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi There,

New member from Western WI. checking in.

Temps are supposed to be a high of -11 tomorrow.

Anyway I have a stove I bought for $75 about 8 years ago from a guy who had to get rid of it due to his insurance carrier.  It is in a detached garage/workshop that is 24x 32' and insulated with a 16' door.  It works great and seems to be in good shape.  I replaced the firebrick a couple years ago as some were cracked.

The stove is made by the Atlanta Stove works and is called a Huntsman.  Anybody know anything?

I just hauled a couple loads of wood in the garage and to aid in melting off the snow I set a box fan on the floor directing air at the stove in the direction of the wood.  It dries off quickly in a day when I do this. 

My second question is does a stove put off more heat when a fan is directing more air over it in this fashion due to aided heat transfer?


----------



## webbie (Jan 5, 2014)

Some here:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/huntsman-stove.17499/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-atlanta-stove-works-huntsman.2390/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/atlanta-huntsman-hunting-camp-project.92569/


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 5, 2014)

webbie said:


> Some here:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/huntsman-stove.17499/
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-atlanta-stove-works-huntsman.2390/
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/atlanta-huntsman-hunting-camp-project.92569/


 

Thanks Webbie, that's it.

Makes me want to paint it now.  I have never given it a thought, just run it.

It does seem to run real low stack temps, around 250-275 with only one damper open 3 turns.  It will run about 4 hours like that.
One of the thermometers on the top of the stove is about 400 and the one with the little surround will run 600-700.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2014)

Remember that this stove requires 36" to combustibles and for sure don't go another season with that rusted elbow. Light gauge, galvanized vent pipe is not meant for stove use.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 5, 2014)

begreen said:


> Remember that this stove requires 36" to combustibles and for sure don't go another season with that rusted elbow. Light gauge, galvanized vent pipe is not meant for stove use.


 

The elbow is getting iffy but has no holes.  No galvanized vent pipe was used.  It's black pipe and the blue flue pipe.

Thanks for the tips though.


----------



## webbie (Jan 5, 2014)

Owners manual
https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/ASW_Huntsman241.pdf


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 5, 2014)

webbie said:


> Owners manual
> https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/ASW_Huntsman241.pdf


 

Thank you very much.  There were several things I did not know, particularly regarding the draft regulators.  I was only using a single bottom one and the fire didn't last as long as it should.

I'll move the wood behind the stove, I was unaware of the 36" rule.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it me or is the straight pipe to straight pipe connection at the top of your second picture backwards also.
Looks like something may have run out of that connection.  I believe the female end should point up and  male end should point down so anything running back down the chimney runs back into the stove and not outside the pipe connection.


----------

